# GEMMY Peribro?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

No posts from Tony or Peter since June. Hope thay are OK.

Dick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I noticed and was worried

I hope is wife is ok

He did say he was giving up MHoming due to her health problems 

I wish we knew

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Peter was in Europe. I think he was on a grand tour to apologise for the referendum result!:grin2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I was going to make a comment on the Brexit thread that they (and others) seem very quiet these days. 

But hope all is OK with them...................perhaps Peribro's tour of Europe will put a different spin on things.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope Jan is ok too, Tony almost seemed to sound as if he felt guilty for posting about her, which he shouldn't, if nothing else we do care about eachother on here, as for Peter, no idea, some just go.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I hope Jan is ok too, Tony almost seemed to sound as if he felt guilty for posting about her, which he shouldn't, if nothing else we do care about eachother on here, as for Peter, no idea, some just go.


Perhaps Tony has been banned due to the volume of his downright abusive posts ?

He was rather keen on telling folk to "eff off" if I recall correctly, and for that he should feel guilty !

Terry


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I think the election result was just too much of a shock for him.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I had noticed and commented on the ack of responses from the Brexit supporters but had not named Peribro of Gemmy, like all others, I hope they are both well and just too busy enjoying themselves. I would be VERY surprises if they had both given up posting because they fear they are on a course to doom, but.....

I had als read about Gemmy's wife and hpe that things are better than he hinted.

If either of you are reading this please just reassure us all.

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No response to a PM sent to Gemmy on the 8th :frown2:


----------

